# Maus mit 3. Daumentaste Empfehlung



## Flusianer (21. April 2018)

Hallo, ich war gestern in einem Elektroladen mit PC-Zubehör weil ich mir für meinen Games PC eine Maus mit 3. Seittaste für den Daumen gönnen wollte. Um eine zusätzliche Schnellwahl zu haben. Ich bin kein großer Zocker, spiele aber gern die Bioshock Spielreihe.

Meine Wahl fiel auf die Corsair M65  Pro weil die sich im Laden am besten anfühlte für mich. Heute habe ich endlich die Corsair Software in Gang bekommen nachdem ich Framework 4.5 installieren musste.
Leider Bekomme ich die Sniper Taste im Spiel nicht zugewiesen. Sie reagiert nicht im Tasten-Einstellmenü in Bioshock. Auch in der Corsair Software habe ich nix gefunden um Tasten zuzuweisen. Konnte zwar die Profile anlegen aber nirgendwo was zur Tastenbelegung.

Nun überlege ich die Maus zurück zu geben.
Kann mir jemand eine Alternative empfehlen? Mir gefällt sonst die Roccat AIMO. Am liebesten wünsche ich mir eine Maus ohne Aufwendige Zusatzsoftware. Einfach ein Treiber zum installieren und die Tastenzuweisung über das Spiel. DPI Einstellung brauche ich auch nicht. 

Könt ihr mir was empfehlen? Kabel oder Funk egal. Mein System ist Vista 32. Treiber sollte da also funktionieren.


----------



## Vordack (21. April 2018)

Sharkoon Draconia?

https://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Drakonia-Gaming-Laser-Tasten/dp/B00889SAE8

Da hab ich 3 Tasten beim Daumen.


----------



## OinkMoo (22. April 2018)

Vielleicht von die Steelseries Rival 500 - mit mehr Tasten


----------



## Enisra (22. April 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sharkoon Draconia?



nja, aber die braucht eine Software, ansonsten ist die ein ganz gute Maus
Allerdings, ich würde sagen dass man ja in ein neues, Aktuelles OS investieren


----------



## Flusianer (22. April 2018)

Hallo. Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. Ja die Sharkoon sieht ganz gut aus.  Gibts denn keine Plug &Play Maus mehr oder mit einfachen Treiber?

Also müsste ich wohl die Tastenbelegung über die Maus-Software anlegen und nicht mehr über das Menü im Spiel? Also wenn ich mal schnell ne Tastenbelegung ändern will weil ich im nächsten Level ne andere Funktion wichtiger brauche?


----------



## Vordack (22. April 2018)

Flusianer schrieb:


> Hallo. Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. Ja die Sharkoon sieht ganz gut aus.  Gibts denn keine Plug &Play Maus mehr oder mit einfachen Treiber?
> 
> Also müsste ich wohl die Tastenbelegung über die Maus-Software anlegen und nicht mehr über das Menü im Spiel? Also wenn ich mal schnell ne Tastenbelegung ändern will weil ich im nächsten Level ne andere Funktion wichtiger brauche?



Also die Sharkoon funzt auch ohne Treiber, hat aber Treibersoftware dabei mit der man auch DPI und so umändern kann. Ansich müßten alle Tasten von Windows auch ohne Software erkannt werden. Mit der Software kann man halt Makros auf Tasten legen, die Standardfunktion einer Taste ändern oder z.B. Profile anlegen.

Auch wenn Du die Treibersoftware installierst, änderst Du wie gewohnt im Spiel die Tastenbelegung. Ist nix kompliziert dran. 

Hab die Maus auch seit ein paar Wochen und kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Flusianer (22. April 2018)

Also ich bekomme auf der Snipertaste (die Rote links) immer noch keine Tastenbelegung des Spiels.
Ich habe mich gerade nochmal mit der Maussoftware beschäftigt.  Habe jetzt herausgefunden wie man für die einzelnen Tasten die Makros legt. 

Ich habe den 3 Seittasten mal zum Versuch die Tastaturtasten I, O und P zugewiesen. Die nutze ich im Spiel nicht. Jetzt dachte ich daß ich Spielmenü meinen Wunschbelegungen nur die Buchstaben I O und P als Zweitbelegung zuweisen muss.  Kann das so sein? Bei mir hats noch nicht geklappt. Die Mausradtaste wird aber direkt erkannt.

Ich habe aber auch in der Systemsteuerung noch nix über die Maus gefunden. Bei meinem Saitek Joystick kann ich da den Stick kalibrieren und kann auch sehen ob die Tasten überhaupt funktionieren. Erstmal um zu sehen ob es an der Maus liegt daß die Snipertaste nicht reagiert.


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2018)

Flusianer schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme auf der Snipertaste (die Rote links) immer noch keine Tastenbelegung des Spiels.
> Ich habe mich gerade nochmal mit der Maussoftware beschäftigt.  Habe jetzt herausgefunden wie man für die einzelnen Tasten die Makros legt.



Welche Maus?
Welches Spiel?
Welches Betriebssystem?



> Ich habe den 3 Seittasten mal zum Versuch die Tastaturtasten I, O und P zugewiesen. Die nutze ich im Spiel nicht. Jetzt dachte ich daß ich Spielmenü meinen Wunschbelegungen nur die Buchstaben I O und P als Zweitbelegung zuweisen muss.  Kann das so sein? Bei mir hats noch nicht geklappt. Die Mausradtaste wird aber direkt erkannt.



Sollte so klappen



> Ich habe aber auch in der Systemsteuerung noch nix über die Maus gefunden. Bei meinem Saitek Joystick kann ich da den Stick kalibrieren und kann auch sehen ob die Tasten überhaupt funktionieren. Erstmal um zu sehen ob es an der Maus liegt daß die Snipertaste nicht reagiert.



Würde mal andere Spiele testen. Zur Not als Makros einzelne Tasten auf die Maus legen und in Editor testen.


----------



## Javata (23. April 2018)

Also ich hab ne Logi G700s. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Einziges Manko ist der enorme Akkuverbrauch. Aber da man auch ein Kabel anschließen kann erledigt sich das Problem schnell. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit den diversen Maustasten


----------



## Flusianer (23. April 2018)

Vordack:
Habe ich alles schon geschrieben. Maus ist die Corsair M65 Pro, Spiele sind Bioshock Infinite sowie Bioshock 1 und 2. System ist Windows Vista. Ich weiß die Spiele sind alt aber ich spiele sie immer wieder gern.

Juhu, endlich habe ich es hin bekommen. Die eingestellten Buchstaben erscheinen wenn ich im Bioshock in der Tastenzuweisung die Maustasten drücke. So sollten die Maustasten das auch machen was ich will. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens die Maus in Aktion ausprobieren. 

Danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfe. Tausend Dank.


----------

